# Expansion bay cover removal



## Diana s (Jul 26, 2008)

I want to add acd-dvewriter to my compaq tower. How do you remove the
expansion bay cover?


----------



## guru88 (Jun 26, 2008)

really it depends on the case...for example some dells have clips that you need to push in... other cases you just punch from the inside out to remove it.... or do you have the kind of cover that releases out toward you when the drive is opened?


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Usually you can look from the inside and you'll see a tab on each side that you can bend with a small screwdriver to pop it out.


----------

